# Evo Red Meat Formula Dry Dog Food/help me decide if please !!



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there ANYBODY that feeds their dog "Evo Red Meat formula dry dog food" !? If so how do you like it ? Once again I have to change Bella food because she grew not to like it. This is my fourth time I believe. It's annoying but I think she's trying to tell me something about the food. Or maybe she's being a picky brat. 

The ingredients are very good actually the best I've seen so far. My problem is the protein. The protein sits at 42% wouldn't that be to much for a German shepherd ??? I mean we exercise every day.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Is there ANYBODY that feeds their dog "Evo Red Meat formula dry dog food" !? If so how do you like it ? Once again I have to change Bella food because she grew not to like it. This is my fourth time I believe. It's annoying but I think she's trying to tell me something about the food. Or maybe she's being a picky brat.
> 
> The ingredients are very good actually the best I've seen so far. My problem is the protein. The protein sits at 42% wouldn't that be to much for a German shepherd ??? I mean we exercise every day.


I don't know of anyone feeding this food.

Why not use some "tried and true" brands that folks on here use a lot of? 
Orijen
Acana
Fromm's
The Honest Kitchen
Nature's Variety
Farmina

Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I've fed it at different times and it was fine. I still feed Evo cans now and then. The protein level is fine. It has a lot of meat ingredients.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe Cassidy's Mom used to feed this many many many years ago... don't ask how I remember, lol


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We used to feed it, but would blend it with Wellness CORE, Orijen, and Acana. I would buy a bag of each and mix up all four.

I remember that I did feed it alone a few times, but the protein was so rich that they all had runny stool for weeks. Once I found that Wellness CORE solidified their stool, I started blending them together for firmer poops.

We eventually switched to raw 6 years ago and the rest is history! But Evo was a higher-end, grain-free kibble that the dogs loved to eat. I just didn't love what it did to their poops.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Seems like Evo had some recalls awhile back. I remember something about it, because the health food store I frequent stopped carrying it and the other lines in the same brand.
It is considered a high end food, but you may want to look up prior recalls.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it's probably not widely fed by the food-geek members here because Natura, the company that makes Evo, was acquired by Proctor & Gamble in 2010. 
Evo Dog Food Review

Natura had a good reputation before the acquisition (they also made Innova, California Naturals, Karma and possibly others). I think the P&G ownership probably creates a squeemish factor for some high-end food consumers now.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I fed Evo many years ago and liked it but it seems those hipro dry foods caused too high a protein in my dogs' bloood and also spilling protein in the urine. By and large I don't tend to go higher than 30-32% protein. I did not see protein in urine from raw fed dogs.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I ordered it. I feel like it's a worth a try if she doesn't like it I'll switch to a different type of Acana flavoring. I'm just trying to really watch what I put in her body. Hopefully her stomach can handle it. The switch over will be very slow. If her poop is runny or if she vomits I'll take her off instantly. Her exercise won't increase because she gets a lot of it. I'm very nervous, this food has some great ingredients in it. I really hope it goes well.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you ever tried picking it up if she doesn't eat it? I've never seen a dog starve itself.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Have you ever tried picking it up if she doesn't eat it? I've never seen a dog starve itself.


She eats it out my hand but she is hesitant. She won't eat it out any type of bowl at all. She won't starve herself; but I can tell she doesn't like the food any more. She turns her nose up at the food.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You may have created a bunch of stress over meals ILB. Try putting it down and leaving it alone for a little while. If she doesn't eat, pick it up. Don't give her anything but fresh water till the next meal. See how that goes for a couple days.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> You may have created a bunch of stress over meals ILB. Try putting it down and leaving it alone for a little while. If she doesn't eat, pick it up. Don't give her anything but fresh water till the next meal. See how that goes for a couple days.


Ok I'll give it a try. How do you cause stress over meals so I can avoid this in the future ?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

It depends on the dog, but you stressing about her not eating and desperately trying to get her to could be enough. Depends on how sensitive she is.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> It depends on the dog, but you stressing about her not eating and desperately trying to get her to could be enough. Depends on how sensitive she is.



She's very sensitive


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Fed it several years ago when it was very popular and Innova was it's own private company. I did not get good results at all. The dogs hated it and would only eat it if they were starving, they constant diarrhea, coat looked terrible, lost weight, terrible results..


----------

